# First sweater



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's my first sweater and the first Romney lamb of the year. A few hours old. 


A close up of the front cabling


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

That sweater is _gorgeous_ and the lamb is beyond adorable.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice sweater. Is it knit from your Romney? Precious lamby


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! Very nice and a first sweater, too! The lamb is so precious!


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

I love your sweater. Is it natural coloured fleece from your Romneys? I have Romneys as well - great mothers, big lambs and easy lambers plus gorgeous fleece - what more could you want??

Congrats on your first sweater.

Silvia


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

LOVE the sweater!!!!! 

:clap: :bow:


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lambs.are.cute - the sweater is, WOW, it is beautiful! You are a knitting star! I am trying not to look too much at the lamb because, well, lambs are cute and I read your story in the name thread...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love that sweater! What pattern is it?? 







I'm becoming less afraid of cabling these days ...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

That is one perfect picture !!! Your sweater is amazing, looks like alot of hours !!! Your lamb looks so squishy soft !!!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes it's from my colored romneys. In fact it's this little guy's sire. I agree that romneys are probably the best breed of sheep. This little guy is from a first time mama who had him all by herself, had him up and dried off and fed by the time I got back from work (4 hrs). AND she fended off the other ewes and lambs in the funniest passive aggressive attacks I've ever seen. 

I finally finished spinning the last of the yarn I needed a couple of days ago. (8 ply). I had to lock my cat in the bedroom to keep her from "helping" me with all those balls......... anybody want a cat?

The pattern is called I heart aran from ravelry. It's my second cable project that I've done. I did the first (a pair of socks) and fell in love with cables. I'm looking for a good tam with cables to do next :gaptooth:


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

That is such a pretty sweater. Love the cables!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You did beautiful work with the sweater! & the little lamb sure is a cutie!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That is an awesome and chunky first LAC. 

Great color, too.



Maybe on your next one :teehee: you might add two more strands and jump to a size 15 ?




:whistlin:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

:shocked: I don't know if I can wrap my head around size 15 needles. All that wool would send me into shock :help:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

What a beautifully done sweater! And the lamb is pretty adorable too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I found a pair of size 35's in the stash my mom and sister gave me. What in the world would anyone possibly knit with those?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Big turtlenecks....chunky robes....lofty scarves.....fishnets....... :shrug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

A rug? A Forerunner style fluffy thing?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I might call it a mattress.


----------

